# Have I ever mentioned ...........



## Jerry B (Aug 27, 2015)

how much I like this place 

way back in the beginning when I did the 1st "shop cleaning" with the spalted spindle blanks,
I packed extra and upgraded shipping for a member, and never said anything to him about it .....

today I go out to mail box not expecting anything but bills and there was a box stuffed in it
opened it up to see some pretty awesome pen blanks and with woods I've never seen or heard of (9 out of 10)
These are definitely gonna make some pretty nice pens, and now I've got my to-do list for the weekend 

Kimberley Beefwood, Conkerberry, Ring Gidgee (the only 1 I know), and Hooked Needlewood





Kimberley Fish Kill Tree, Buloke, WA Sandalwood, Quilted maple Silkwood


 

for new woods, am really digging the grains on these and can already envision the pens they'll make

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

Someone sure liked the name Kimberly........ WB is a great place to be 










I too had a nice surprise from a member on here not long ago, but I can't seem to remeber where that hair stick went.  jk 





I actually received a nice pen from @Sprung

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 27, 2015)

Jerry, them are some sweet blanks and a nice surprise and gesture! This place is full of great people.



manbuckwal said:


> I actually received a nice pen from @Sprung



Yeah, but then someone had to surprise me with a box of blanks that showed up in my mail today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 27, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Someone sure liked the name Kimberly


didn't even dawn on me 'til you said something ........ since they came from "down under" am not surprised
they've got a completely different and weird vernacular anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------

